# YES or NO peeps - Nismo graphics on my car?



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Put some Nismo side decals on the car, wife says no, i say yes they look good,

Opinions please ???


Before:









After:


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Apologies for the big pic didn't realise it was so big


----------



## Spoons (Jul 6, 2005)

Really nice looking car in either picture, but my vote is without the art work looks much better.


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

i have to agree with your wife,sorry m8  

midnight purple should never be messed with it looks stunning when its plain.


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Now a poll, please vote and make your comments, no offence taken by your views so please express yourselfs, have to say though the graphics look much better in real life than on the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

think it looks naff, especially the nismo logo on the bonnet and the sunstrip, ruined the car imo.


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

Looks better with stickers  Even the Nismo sticker

Nicolas K


----------



## BokboKGuN (Sep 27, 2006)

love the nismo side stripes! :thumbsup:


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

The reason for the decals is to make the car more individual, theres a few Midnight purple ones out there and they all look the same bar the alloys and bonnets and stuff, so have done what i did  

As far as the exterior now goes thats it nothing more to be added as too much ruins the whole look. 

The actual sunstrip is to block the sun not too much for the look as the seats are quite low and forever getting the sun in me eyes :sadwavey:


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

its not really that individual though, lots of cars have the same stripes, sunstrip and bonnet logo... 

just my 2c


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Beautiful car...love it without the stickers...like it with. Need some Blue rays nuts!!! W/O the stickers):squintdan


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

The colours don't go with MNP well at all...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

GSB, did you choise the wrong sticker size! That looks like a R34 size sticker, the R33 one is longer! Had it put on my mates R33 last year too, but we took it off.
Then the stripes -silver-red- black ,was there not a white-silver-red for dark colored cars?

But looks cool . . . I would have been gone for a Mines decal. As you not have the red-purple clash.








imagine on purple


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

No stickers.
They look shite.

You listen to your wife that's a good man. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Mick


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

dont like the stickers. maybe a different colour but the red doesnt go


----------



## psa198 (Jul 31, 2002)

GSB said:


> The reason for the decals is to make the car more individual, theres a few Midnight purple ones out there and they all look the same bar the alloys and bonnets and stuff, so have done what i did


That's what every boyracer in Max Power says to justify their horrible bodykits! :chuckle: 

I'd rather have a nice looking car than an 'individual' one. I'm sure if you do want it to be individual there are better ways of doing it.

I have to agree the colours don't go either.


Paul


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

i recon it looks good mate


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

I'll be honest... i prefered the car without the graphics... it looked more subtle me. But this is your car... you do what you want to it.


----------



## R32 FLOYD (Sep 3, 2006)

individuality is the key thing when owning a car, you make it your own, if you like it, do it, but its nice to get an opinion.
i sprayed my wipers white to match the car, i think it looks good but had mixed opinions....
anyway back to your question
looks shite:chuckle: :chuckle: only joking looks good mate:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Agree with your wife, sorry dude.

If you like em, that's all that matters.


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

Not too sure about red on mnp, I think that it where the problem lies.
The white stripe from the red 400R might have looked a lot better.


----------



## R32 CABS (May 18, 2006)

those stickers are more suited to a white or a black car , definatly not midnight purple. midnight purple is too good to have stickers plasterd all over it . :runaway: :chairshot


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

no mate. a car that looks that good in that colour and on those rims needs no stickers. id go for sleek and subtle every time. stickers are a bit max power imo but if you like em then keep em!!!!

kev


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Mixed reviews as expected really, 

TBH what i will do is leave em on for a few weeks and see how i feel after that period, as i said the decals look good in real life the pictures dont do em justice honestly.

Red / Silver / black was the only colouring available sorry to say.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm undecided on the side stripes, but the windscreen and bonnet decals definitely have to go. If you put your thumb over the bonnet decal in the first picture, you'll see what I mean.

PS. Can I have your wheels please?????:wavey:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

P.P.S - Can I have yours Steve if he gives you his


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Without, Gurj.


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

Listen to your wife, you might never hear the end of it :chuckle: 

As you say, see how it goes for a while.

Graham


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

look poo.love the car though.


----------



## tunedauto (May 1, 2003)

First of all pat yourself on your back for finding a lady with taste.

Now remove those shite stickers cos you've just devalued your car by 7k. They look gash mate


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

ruins the car imo


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

no from me i'm afraid

but constructive input, get a smaller front plate on there, you can go a lot smaller and still be legal.

its making the front look a big naff, and will make a HUGE difference

mook


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> no from me i'm afraid
> 
> but constructive input, get a smaller front plate on there, you can go a lot smaller and still be legal.
> 
> ...


Interesting point there mate, whats the actual legal measurement we can get away with dude ??? :smokin:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

No, no, no, no, no!


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Trev said:


> No, no, no, no, no!



What are you trying to say ???? 

Including SOC so far 16 like it 75 hate it !!! D'OH !!!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Poor GSB,  
First of all you have to like the decals, if so, then keep them on the car.


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

without the stickers. (if the car was mine of course)


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> Poor GSB,
> First of all you have to like the decals, if so, then keep them on the car.


Dont worry chap i'm not one who gets down due to others opinions at all.

Suprised not more people liked them but everyone has their own opinion, as i said at the mascrat meet tonight lots of positive feedback so not all bad :clap: 

I think the biggest problem is the red strip being so ......... well red, if it were a lighter shade of red would look much better i think as would blend in better perhaps ? :thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Anyway MP is delicate and with bronze wheels it's more more delicate to ad decals.
IF you would have white LM-GTs, you could go for white contrast decals . . . . but the wheels are too hot to change them for others . . . .


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

If i were to re-paint the brake calipers red it would look better you think ?? :thumbsup:


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

GSB said:


> If i were to re-paint the brake calipers red it would look better you think ?? :thumbsup:



NO!!!!!


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Nay, nay and thrice nay !!


----------



## Bladebird (Dec 20, 2005)

every ones car is different. looks nice both ways.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

I like the Nismo on the bonnet, but you might attract a nail-wielder. Not too keen on the go-faster stripes. The strip in the windscreen would not get through the Shaken (MOT) in Japan, but how about in the UK?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Personally I have a graphite stripe on a silver car and really like it, to me it finishes my car.

Horses for courses mate, keep it if you like it


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

without looks much better,your wife is right:wavey:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

As expected i think, a definate no.
Personally i dont like the graphics because they are fake.
when ever someone has them made they never look correct.
The only car that i have ever seen that the graphics complimented was Shins Black 34. Even Azmils Bayside Blue 34 looked odd.(and his were genuine)


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd lose the sunstrip and the side decals, but keep the Nismo logo.


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

I have to say on a white car or any light color I would love them. I used to have a midnight purple gtr33 and whilst I like the look of those stickers, yours is a fabulous looking R33 and I think it looks better, cleaner without.
Soz bud.


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh and please dont take this as a criticism but after the recent bad luck stories of Skylines taken from peoples drives I would not really post a pic with your house number and car index number visible.
If you want I can fix it in photoshop and repost the whole lot for you.
Let me know and ill get it done with no markers.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Individual ... Dump the car and keep the stickers 

Looks better without as the red is too red.
Midnight purple really doesn't need the graphics though and it really is a nice looking car.
Think you'll be happy either way to be honest and at least you gave it a shot.


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

ooops
is this top of the list of things you should not do when bored (sorry)
top car top colour then?
suggestions to make your car individual that you can say are naff, 
get rid of the stripes and names, fit clear indicator lenses, fit the side skirts with vents at the back, new style rear lights are available with individual lights in them(LED? style), maybe an R34 rear wing?? (dodgy ground there)


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Bajie said:


> Individual ... Dump the car and keep the stickers
> 
> Looks better without as the red is too red.
> Midnight purple really doesn't need the graphics though and it really is a nice looking car.
> Think you'll be happy either way to be honest and at least you gave it a shot.


Dump the car keep the stickers ??? excuse me ???  

We all do things to make our possessions our own and individual, do not get all high and mighty suggesting i dump the car because i like the stickers, in essence i paid for the car and do as i please with it. 

Not offended but alittle sad with your response as childish.

Should advertise the car saying for sale r33 gtr because have been told by the GTR forum to sell it as i cant sticker the car up :GrowUp: 

As mentioned before i am not a chav but wanted to try something different, i'm considering getting the Nismo style strips done in bronze to match the alloys and perhaps fit the car better as the side looks very empty without anything there ? :smokin:


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Gurj,
I have sorted the security issues on your pictures

I like your car mate, i like it with the stickers and i like it better without them - either way your choice - your car! 
The wheels suit it superb too


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Just had a thought,

What if i removed the red strip from the sides ?? but left the silver and black ones ??? surely would be less bright then ???

Might try this tomorrow, will see as car is going for oil/filter/coolant change and then sparks change next week hopefully


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> Hi Gurj,
> I have sorted the security issues on your pictures
> 
> I like your car mate, i like it with the stickers and i like it better without them - either way your choice - your car!
> The wheels suit it superb too



Thankyou very much sir much appreciated :bowdown1:


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Not on your car mate.

Thoughs graphics with a smaller nismo logo on a white car would look awesome.

Having said that, I dont like stickers 

- Kevin.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Loverly looking 33 ,keep the headlight nismo sticker, lose the side stripes they look outdated and wrong .Maybe fit a couple of small 3 inch or so stickers below the side indicators ,that stripeing just ruins the look IMO .


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Nismo stripes be gone people:


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Definitely no strickers - that's so 1980's and Ford Escort. Those strickers are totally the wrong colour for the car too! A few white Nismo etc strickers on the door panels may be OK although.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

To be honest, I voted yes, but that was largely due to seeing the side profile of your car with those Volks and I fell in love!

Stickers are always an emotive subject. I tried some Blitz stickers on mine, loved them for about three hours and then cursed such a poor way of spending £200. Great car in any event.


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

i was about too post with a YES to the graphics with a but though, BUT in a differant colour, i think they would look ace if you do what you said about replicating them in bronze.
With the MNP i think you need to becarefull on the colour thats all, get someone to photoshop them onto your car in bronze and see if you like them.

I think i may be a little byass though as this is exactly what will be done to my car over winter but i have colour coded my wheels to contrast with the decals.
Yes the pic is a photoshop and obviously not a very good one (i cant do it so asked a mate) but it gives a good idea of what it will look like.
here it is before,








and after,


----------



## RSAndy (Jul 10, 2006)

carterjohn said:


> i have to agree with your wife,sorry m8
> 
> midnight purple should never be messed with it looks stunning when its plain.



totally agree 100% there, maybe on a white car, but ya cant diss the MP!lol


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like an old hotwheels car i once had back in 75:bawling: please dont:chuckle: 
those paopcorn: rticular stickers should be:banned:


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Forgot to update, 

the Nismo graphics are off you guys will he happy to hear, took a few pics of it in the sun (when it was out) and didn't like what i saw so they are off peeps :clap: 

Thanks for all the replies and views guys, 

Gurj


----------



## VIC (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey GSB

Saw your car driving through Alvaston last saturday, I have to say mate, the Nismo graphics suited the car extremely well, lovely example of an r33 too. Bet it looks just as good without the graphics. 

Vic


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

VIC said:


> Hey GSB
> 
> Saw your car driving through Alvaston last saturday, I have to say mate, the Nismo graphics suited the car extremely well, lovely example of an r33 too. Bet it looks just as good without the graphics.
> 
> Vic


Hi Vic,

Car didn't move last saturday as was out drinking, there is however another R33 GTR in purple which i saw at the bubble meet that had the same Nismo stripes on it, i wonder if you saw that one instead mate ??? 

Deffo wasn't in Alvaston last saturday and the stripes have been off for about 3-4 weeks already :thumbsup:


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

Ahhhh Perfect,, now thats what a real skyline looks like, A 33 too :thumbsup: :clap:


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

lovely r33 you have there mate, had to vote no though. just dont think the graphics look quite right


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

gaaables said:


> lovely r33 you have there mate, had to vote no though. just dont think the graphics look quite right


Yea its one of those where you have to try it and then evaluate it, and if not right take em off again !!!:runaway: 

Although i got them on quite straight though and put them on once only, so not bad craftmanship like :clap:


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

I think if without the side graphix it's ok....


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Much better now!


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

Nismo grahics are cool, but when you have dragons, and funny looking chav stuff plastered on the side thats when you got to wory!


----------



## james mansell (May 18, 2006)

nnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

take them off mate

that's not a good look for ya boy as the boys down safeway car park would say......


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

james mansell said:


> nnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> take them off mate
> 
> that's not a good look for ya boy as the boys down safeway car park would say......


James read the thread chap the Nismo stripes are already off dude :thumbsup: 

Dont worry yourself :bawling:


----------



## james mansell (May 18, 2006)

good good, :thumbsup: nice wheels by the way


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

The sexiest decals to be honest nismo I am trying to get my hands on em for my 34


----------



## MarkyMark (Oct 3, 2006)

I've got the Nismo decals on my bayside blue R34 GTR and i think they look the nuts!

But not trying to sound like a women! but i think your car was the wrong type of colour, according to what i can see in the pics, it does look better with out them, so well done for taking them off!

Mark


----------



## TJW964 (Dec 21, 2007)

*NO*

Not read all the posts but it looks shit and cheap. Leave it alone, looks classy.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Holy thread resurrection batman, thread started in late '06 and finished in Jan '07.... until now that is.


----------



## Rossy (Oct 13, 2006)

Hate the stickers the car looks mint without them, but if you like um keep um if we wer all the same the world would be a boring place! My comment obviously only from viewing the pics, it mike look better in real life as you say.


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Errrrrrrrrr, 

sold the car some time ago now, and in the end the side nismo stripes i had taken off :chuckle:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Being an R33 your already snookered for making it look anygood.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

cheeky ba$tard lol


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

those stickers don't fit a midnight blue car in my honest opinion. Otherwise the car does look nice


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

It was something i wanted to try and to make it different from the crowd so to speak, 

sometimes you get it right and sometimes you get it wrong, in the flesh it looked ok but in the pics the stripes did look slightly too loud for the midnight purple paintwork, i think they work best with a silver or white Skyline  

Ahhhh well at least those with Midnight purple R33's with know not to do it now :squintdan


----------



## v25lew (May 11, 2008)

Do whatever makes you happy. Tuning & styling should be about personnal preference. I prefer it without but again thats just my opinion! As long as you don't cover it in air scoops like a diesel corsa!


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Not to sure tbh! maybe a different colour the red does clash slightly!

I know that car, we have had it in for work before, 19" wheels, nice car!


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

stickers = NO


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

this is a very old thread

however ill still say what i think

if you still have the stripes take em off asap


----------



## Skyline Squeak (Jun 21, 2006)

Old thread indeed!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Noooooooooooo to the stripes, YUK.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

No stickers, Car looks stunning without


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

oooppppss looks like i have just brought back a thread from the dead. wonder why it was one of the first results in the general section


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Maybe someone voted without posting


----------



## alaa_sti (Dec 3, 2008)

ruined the caruke:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

car killer said:


> i was about too post with a YES to the graphics with a but though, BUT in a differant colour, i think they would look ace if you do what you said about replicating them in bronze.
> With the MNP i think you need to becarefull on the colour thats all, get someone to photoshop them onto your car in bronze and see if you like them.
> 
> I think i may be a little byass though as this is exactly what will be done to my car over winter but i have colour coded my wheels to contrast with the decals.
> ...


stickers suit the blue one...not the purple one...


----------



## Shinobi (Apr 28, 2009)

sorry but that looks terrible, your car looks much better without. Nismo stripes should only be on white and black imo.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I disagree, suit the colour nicely.....


----------



## thetoffinator (Nov 22, 2008)

no no no no no they just dont go with that colour! makes it look naff!
remove them sharpish!
lol

the toffinator


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

lol why is this thread still going? 

The stickers were taken off and car sold LONG AGO.....


----------



## covak2002 (Nov 25, 2007)

winge winge just like you a ant


----------



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)

I put a nismo sun strip on mine . it lasted all of two hrs before i took it off . it looks a lot better without imop.


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

i dont mind them


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

1 WAY TO MAKE A SKYLINE LOOK UGLY IS WRAP IT UP IN THOSE STRIPES .
WHATS WRONG WITH YOU PPL DONT YOU VOTE MOST SAY NO NO NO AND NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------

